# Gas grade for 2002 Altima



## danz300 (May 1, 2002)

Just had a wild hair today, saw a 2002 Altima SE, loaded, 25K miles and is will be for sale soon. How do these things run on regular gas? Or do you have to run premium gas. I have a 1990 300 ZX and it runs like crap on regular. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a 2002 altima2.5s and even though it isn't the V6, all of the altima's take regular gas. Clearly stated in the owners manual. You do know that isn't a big difference in the gases. You just pay more for premium. Thats about it.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

If the zx is turbo I would definately put premium in because you might cause detonation and pinging, not sure about the non-turbos though.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

The 3.5 runs fine on regular, but "premium fuel is recommended for best performance," as the owner's manual says.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I've got an 03' and has been fed a stedy diet of regular since day 1.
But like Afty posted "premium fuel is recommended for best performance" if you need it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I found my gas mileage is less on regular unleaded....


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

well as the owners manual for a 2002 nissan altima 2.5 S says...........regular gas is recommended. 
If you can use regular gas and get away with it, WHY would you spend the extra dollars for "premium" gas?? We are talking about a nissan altima not a Bently.


----------



## johnmann (May 30, 2003)

There is no performance gain from using higher octane gas in a 2.5, unless your timing has been advanced, or you are running forced induction.


----------



## johnmann (May 30, 2003)

To answer your question, the 3.5 will retard the timing at the slightest hint of detonation with regular gas, resulting in lost hp. This has been dyno-proven, search.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*what he said*

about premium

the 3.5's knock sensor is proven to kick in on hot engines during dyno's with regular gas

seen it don't remember where.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *I found my gas mileage is less on regular unleaded.... *


I agree, the manual says at least 91 octane for the 3.5. It thrives on the 91. I have 24 K on mine now.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I agree, the manual says at least 91 octane for the 3.5. It thrives on the 91. I have 24 K on mine now. *


Where you been, Rat?

Down here in Texas we get 93 from the pump!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Where you been, Rat?
> 
> Down here in Texas we get 93 from the pump! *


Hi Alex, took a sabatical, hahaha I heard there was 93 in Texas. Must be for all those ElDorados.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Sabatical, huh?
O.k. if you say so! 

Yeah, when you put the bullhorns
on the front of the El Dorado, it tends
to weigh it down, so the 93 comes in handy!


----------



## costen (Aug 21, 2003)

I just got my new 03 alti 3.5 and I've noticed some pinging after highway driving home from work. It's got 500 miles on it and the dealer originally filled the tank up for me gratis. Does anyone think maybe they used regular 87 oct and this is why it has been pinging? I just filled it up yesterday with 91 and it still pings a bit... Is this normal?! I didn't expect a new engine to be doing this and I'm hoping the VQ engine is 'bulletproof' like the sales guy said.....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

costen said:


> *I just got my new 03 alti 3.5 and I've noticed some pinging after highway driving home from work. It's got 500 miles on it and the dealer originally filled the tank up for me gratis. Does anyone think maybe they used regular 87 oct and this is why it has been pinging? I just filled it up yesterday with 91 and it still pings a bit... Is this normal?! I didn't expect a new engine to be doing this and I'm hoping the VQ engine is 'bulletproof' like the sales guy said..... *


That is exactly what happened, the dealer put the cheap stuff in and it will take awhile to get it out of the system. They did it to me also.


----------



## xphobe (Aug 17, 2003)

*Can you mix octanes together?*

The dealer put regular in my 3.5 and I didn't hear any detonation although it wasn't hot and I babied it for awhile. I imagine regular would work fine if you know you're just gonna be cruising for several hundred miles. I'd tank up on 93 before showing off though.

I was wondering - it's hard to find 91. If I put in a half tank of 89, and a half tank of 93, would I end up with an octane of 91 or is it more complicated than that?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

costen said:


> *I just got my new 03 alti 3.5 and I've noticed some pinging after highway driving home from work. It's got 500 miles on it and the dealer originally filled the tank up for me gratis. Does anyone think maybe they used regular 87 oct and this is why it has been pinging? I just filled it up yesterday with 91 and it still pings a bit... Is this normal?! I didn't expect a new engine to be doing this and I'm hoping the VQ engine is 'bulletproof' like the sales guy said..... *


With steady use of Premium fuel the knocking should not be occuring. How is your Ride now?


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Come on, you tight asses. If you figure it out, it's only like $1.50 to $2.00 more per full tank, and I think anyone can afford that. I waste so much money elsewhere that $2.00 is insignificant to me. It might add up to $10 more per month. Big deal. In my car, I notice perhaps 20hp less when I really get on it. I'll spend $2.00 a week for 20hp. I haven't noticed pinging on regular, but definately less power. But if you're off the throttle, just commuting or on a long road trip, 87 or regular works just fine.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

bolzak37 said:


> *Come on, you tight asses. If you figure it out, it's only like $1.50 to $2.00 more per full tank, and I think anyone can afford that. I waste so much money elsewhere that $2.00 is insignificant to me. It might add up to $10 more per month. Big deal. In my car, I notice perhaps 20hp less when I really get on it. I'll spend $2.00 a week for 20hp. I haven't noticed pinging on regular, but definately less power. But if you're off the throttle, just commuting or on a long road trip, 87 or regular works just fine. *


Ditto


----------



## 1ALTIMA4TARIO (Sep 27, 2003)

*Higher octane better performance*

You get what you pay for, higher octane better performance, but you gotta pay the price for it. My car hates me when I've snuck in cheap gas or lower octane than 91.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ya gotta love Texas' 93 octane.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

there is a difference in higher octane gas, it burns hotter. whena car burns hotter, it gets gas to go throughout the whole engine more quickly and effectively making mileage better. in 4 cylinders, it makes a world of difference. i dont know about v-6's but most likely will increase torque.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Wow this is still going on 

Viprdude, that is not quite correct. Higher octane fuel actually burns slower and cooler than lower octane. 

Because my car is used primarily for short trips, I fill with regular. However when we do our Vegas trips, use premium to get the extra mileage. These cars with the v6 has remarkable highway mileage, nothing like going 270+ miles on less than 9 gallons!


----------

